# Harrisville Harbor Salmon ?'s



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Have any of you guys fished Harrisville harbor for salmon? If so, how good is it, and what are good lures there?, and can you catch fish anywhere along there from shore? Also, one more(Iknow, I know !), what else is in there, steelhead, browns? Thanks alot for any info. I'm just trying to get some info on a few different spots to salmon fish, and I fished a harbor(Port Austin) this fall for them for the first time, and really liked it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Harrisville can be a Zoo.
I've fished it, mostly with skein below a bobber. I'm sure some steelhead and browns enter it as well. 

Do a search on "Stumpjumper"

He used to live up there and made several posts about the fishing in the Harbor.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

A_S,
I talked to several people out of oscoda this year including some of the locals out of oscoda and they said it can be fantastic. I also heard that when oscoda is starting, you can be doing real good there. 

I also heard like shoeman said, skein under a bobber is best, 

If I stay down here for college, I might hit it this fall.


----------



## prettyntuff (Jan 28, 2003)

I live a few minutes from Harrisville and haven't heard anything spectacular yet this winter.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

JON HARRISVILLE CAN BE GREAT,IT GETS A LOT PRESSURE ON WEEKENDS.ALSO GETS A LOT OF YA HOO'S THROWING LEAD GRABBERS.THE FISH CAN GET STACKED IN THERE. WE FISH IT MOSTLY WITH SPAWN .ALSO HAVE TAKAN MANY SALMON WITH PING A TEE'S .MY FAMILY (parents set of aunt and uncles)LIVES DIRECTLY ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE HARBOR.WHEN THE WATER WAS HIGHER,WE USED TO TAKE A FEW STEELHEAD AND BROWN THUR THE ICE.IN THE SPRING THEY TAKE A FEW WALLEYE TAKAN OFF THE ROCKS.
JON IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO ON HARRISVILLE,SEND ME A E-MAIL


----------

